# Uberyft, you qualify for our new rewards program! - Uber email



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Received this email. I am in LA. I wonder how many other people received it, probably everybody but they make it believe like it's a select group of "partners".

Please share your thought!









Congratulations, Uberyft!

We're thrilled to invite you to Momentum, a new way to get special discounts and rewards for driving.
*Earn Points,
Get Exclusive Rewards *
From supporting your family to taking care of your car, Momentum rewards help you save money and make life easier on and off the road.








*
Up to 15% off Auto Maintenance*








*
Up to 18% off Phone Plans*








*
Personalized Health Care Tools*



















*
...More Coming Soon!*










Enjoy your Momentum rewards, and thanks for making Uber the best driving platform around!
The Uber Team
Questions? Learn more about Momentum.

--------------------

Did you also receive that email?

Thanks.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

First rule of fight club.....


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Got it. And I am a newb, about 80 rides.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup it looks like it's nothing special.
Everyone is getting this. It's another marketing kickback ploy Uber is getting from these vendors.

However, my points state that I have *483* points. 
Whatever that means ...

current period: Oct 01, 2014 - Dec 31, 2014










Earn points and get exclusive discounts and perks for the things you need to keep your business moving every day.

*CONGRATS, KEEP DRIVING TO EARN MORE REWARDS!*

*

483 points *


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have over 1,000 worthless points according to the email, I would rather have our old rates back. 

B.S. co-op advertising is all this is.

15% off $100 per hour is still not in my budget ever. I will continue to do my own car maintenance thank you. and 18% off an overpriced phone plan is no bargain either. I can't wait to see how they will help with my $600 per month health insurance!


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Keep it up @Uber Jax! Destroy your car for that 15% discount in Jiffy lube! Totally worth it!!!!!!! ahahahahha..


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Keep it up @Uber Jax! Destroy your car for that 15% discount in Jiffy lube! Totally worth it!!!!!!! ahahahahha..


Sorry my Cadillac doesn't ever go into Jiffy Lube. It will come out with new problems it didn't go in with as they try to up sell ya belts, hoses, air cleaners and radiator flushes etc ...

a big NO THANKS!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I received the very same email this morning as well. Apparently this is a nationwide deal. I get better deals via coupons in the mail.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

And here I thought they were going to reward me with something like "less fees" or "you can take the Rider Fee this time, buddy!" but no...

They are basically giving me a personalized lmgtfy.com link.

Weeeeee


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Made the news

http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/19/uber-momentum-perks-us/


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Wear a cup?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I honestly thought the rewards would be location based. I am in SF so I was expecting hookers and blow with fresh crabs from the warf.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I just like how these were included without preconditions a month ago when the perks were first introduced. Now it is stipulated that you have to earn it through certain driving hour requirements.


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

I am confused? Since when did a reward turn into a discount.
Uber rewards you with a free oil change, nope just a discount...
Uber rewards you free cell phone, nope just a discount on a plan...

So you go to Jiffy Lube and tell them you drive for Uber, can I get a discount on this my friend. And the guy looks at his computer and says "sorry you don't have enough points to get a discount" smh


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sure they included phone discounts for everyone since it was free before Momentum.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

How about rewarding us with higher rates and a lower Uber cut! That would be a reward everybody could use, not some bs that Travis is going to make money on.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

My maintenance on my car is already included. I negotiated on the deal when I bought the car. Another useless perk. I wouldn't let jiffy lube touch my car.

I actually didnt want the hacks at firestone inspect the car. Was worried they would do something to it, to cause a repair bill, oh that's right, I have something called a bumper to bumper warranty. Everything but the tires.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Keep it up @Uber Jax! Destroy your car for that 15% discount in Jiffy lube! Totally worth it!!!!!!! ahahahahha..


If you're "destroying" your car, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

If uber really wanted to help the partners and customers, why the f*&^ do they ALWAYS have to have $$$ in their scope?.........what kind of public relations rep do they have that doen't consider the BACKFIRE results they will have with these kind of programs....

ASK THE DRIVERS FIRST ABOUT THESE PROGRAMS.....WE ARE THE CORE OF YOUR PLATFORM!!!!!

I think they make enough to give us free shit instead of discounted shit.......And shame on the project manager who implemented the Spotify music program joke at the expense of the uber drivers data plan which is also a downgrade in safety for having to look at the tiny screen instead of being able to "hear" the audio navigation......

It would be so much easier to just come on this forum and ask about these types of programs before they implement them. They could do it in the form of polls if they wanted to get the true feelings from drivers.....remember WE ARE THE ONES ACTUALLY OUT IN THE FIELD and would be able to give you VALUABLE feedback on your ideas before you have them shit back in your face.......okay my rant is over.....hope they're watching this


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I have heard your voices, my friends! Fear not! I grant you all a free first ride using my personal Uber code. This reward costs you nothing and gives you EVERYTHING! 

(All kidding aside, it is honestly a better reward than anything Uber has ever given us)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey uber!! How about movement toward the in-app tipping. That would be the biggest reward your drivers could get. And who knows.. Maybe the service/morale of drivers would improve...


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

yeah, or what about a discount on gas? tipping would help us with offsetting that cost too.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

uberyft said:


> *
> Up to 15% off Auto Maintenance*
> 
> 
> ...


I know uber is watching.......how about this idea??????
instead of giving drivers and riders $30 referral credit in rides......... give the driver a $30 redeemable coupon to the above mentioned "MOMENTUM" discounts participants and let the PAX keep the free first rides.........win win win for the driver AND pax


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, you have to earn a discount. **** that, I put in more hours than their staff and you're going to offer a discount. Take your discount and shove it up your ass. Cover the cost of it or dont put it out there.



duggles said:


> I just like how these were included without preconditions a month ago when the perks were first introduced. Now it is stipulated that you have to earn it through certain driving hour requirements.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Next deal we get will be: breathe 20% more air for the same price you currently pay!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

the way they give out free $30 rides, they should be able to offer something more substantial to the drivers.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

UberOne said:


> the way they give out free $30 rides, they should be able to offer something more substantial to the drivers.


....Im sure it is beyond belief for any driver here to to refuse the idea of instead of giving the free $30 ride for referral to instead have an OPTION for $30 worth of gas (for most markets that = one nights driving) or a $30 redeemable auto maintenance coupon .......or $30 off your phone plan.......or $30 off a medical co-payment........
The PAX could opt for the same or keep the $20 credit......like I said earlier .....win win win for PAX and driver


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Uber is simply making extra money from 
allowing these companies to send us advertisement.

Sad but true
Just another spin and more cash for them.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

what.a.****ing.joke.


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Received this email. I am in LA. I wonder how many other people received it, probably everybody but they make it believe like it's a select group of "partners".
> 
> Please share your thought!
> 
> ...


Yes they full everybody


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

Now I'm sure they are on drugs with that music stuff & now imaginary rewards program too much weed or cocain


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Yup it looks like it's nothing special.
> Everyone is getting this. It's another marketing kickback ploy Uber is getting from these vendors.
> 
> However, my points state that I have *483* points.
> ...


I have 1,371 points. I'm guessing that means I'm a bigger sucker than you somehow.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here. I'm starting to think Uber is in this, *only* for Uber.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I have 1,371 points. I'm guessing that means I'm a bigger sucker than you somehow.


LOL!! .. It Sucks to be you then Partner! 

Hell, I guess we're all Partners in this Scheme!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> LOL!! .. It Sucks to be you then Partner!
> 
> Hell, I guess we're all Partners in this Scheme!


Yeah, I guess like someone being robbed at gun-point is a 'partner' in a business transaction.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

NEVER EVER TO JIFFY LUBE !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> NEVER EVER TO JIFFY LUBE !


Did you have some bad experience at jiffy lube?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> NEVER EVER TO JIFFY LUBE !


This is Uber, maybe they should start their own company and call it '*Stiffy Lube*.' The drivers could pay a weekly membership fee for Uber to use the product before - well, you know.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

**** you uber raise the rates.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ditto


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> **** you uber raise the rates.


Sir, should we take that as you won't be participating in our generous rewards offer? Remember, you're our valued partner, and if you can't screw your partner, who can you screw?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

travis' secretary


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did you have some bad experience at jiffy lube?


Yes ! When I got my car new (but used) I did an oilchange right away because you can't usually expect someone who plans selling it will take still good care of those maintenaince things.

Suddenly I had a first a few drops oil in my garage then the next days it became more and more and I was very worried if I got a lemon..
Went to the car dealership where I got it from and they offered me to have it "looked at"

In the end it turns out that jiffy guy didn't put the oil release screw in perfectly and damaged it.
The dealership ordered a new screw OEM Mercedes and did another Oilchange without charging me even if they were not at fault.
They told me this : "you NEVER EVER go to Jiffy Lube!"

However this was just my personal experience, your experience might be better of course.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Yes ! When I got my car new (but used) I did an oilchange right away because you can't usually expect someone who plans selling it will take still good care of those maintenaince things.
> 
> Suddenly I had a first a few drops oil in my garage then the next days it became more and more and I was very worried if I got a lemon..
> Went to the car dealership where I got it from and they offered me to have it "looked at"
> ...


50 cent oil plug bolt and 5 dollars of oil later, they've made you a convert for life. (Jiffylube sucks for crap service, but dealers suck for crap prices.)


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Perhaps a customized program that could be called "Gratification" could be implemented based upon listening to thousands of drivers across the nation.....
......It could be a customized program that "DOESN'T" have to be built from the "ground up" by Uber.








If its a 100% cash trade how would uber lose money?......Everyone I know that drives would love to get $30 free gas (ride credit exchange)


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Jiffy lube sucks ass. They never put on the oil filter right and it leaks, and I have to find out about it. They lolly gag and chat amongst each other when working on my car, just fckn work !!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Yes ! When I got my car new (but used) I did an oilchange right away because you can't usually expect someone who plans selling it will take still good care of those maintenaince things.
> 
> Suddenly I had a first a few drops oil in my garage then the next days it became more and more and I was very worried if I got a lemon..
> Went to the car dealership where I got it from and they offered me to have it "looked at"
> ...


Damn...that's not good.


----------

